# Open Box, Refurb items!



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Just thought id post a preview, Im still sorting and checking all items. give me a day or so to post pricing.
5 x Hailea chillers new in box, various sizes
Omega 150 skimmers, new and demo
Omega 180 demo
UF20 Vertex Media reactors, new
New style Vertex RXU reactors new in box
New style Vertex 1.5 and 3.0 Zeo reactors, new in box.
Vertex IN80 and IN100 skimmers new in box.
Alpha 170 AND 200 Cone bodies only.
tons of Tiny yellow screwdrivers, free! (one per person) 
Lots of new in box Lumina 260 and 360 lights, call me for best pricing!
Alpha 170s, boxed, complete, used at shows, $689.
usuall odds and ends........


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Christmas Came Early....Again.....*










Roadtrip.....


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Any update on prices yet?


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

just finished. some items gone, lmk what you need pricing on and i will post it here.
thx
and sorry as ive been busy...


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

On the chillers. Looking for a 1/10hp. And the model number


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Hailea brand, HC130A and HC150A are both new in the box, $399 each.
thanks


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

how much for the IN80 and IN100?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

any return pumps?


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

In80 left at $199 new and complete including pump.
Sorry but no return pumps left.


----------

